# Zebra Obliquidens..I bought 8..all females?



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

So, I found some nice loooking Zebra Obliquidens at a LFS. There were 9, about 2.5" in the tank. One had male coloration, the rest had female coloration. Unfortunately, the male had a facial deformation, so I passed on him and got the other 8, thinking that there could be a sub-dom male in the 8. I really know very little about Vics. I vented, and 2 possible males, the rest clearly female. So, what are the odds of having 8 females.....unbelievable to me. Anyway, I was looking of a ration 1M, 4F...so I may post an add to trade if I don't have a male.

How soon would a new male color up, if there was one. They are in a 5 ft 120 gallon with a bunch of other mbuna and doing well otherwise.

Thanks...

Angie


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

at 2.5" another should have shown signs of color soon after. Its not really odd at all. Consider thi, every other customer wants color not drab females. Not everyone is like you, me and most others here that understand a good ratio for the best possible color out of a fish and nor do they all consider breeeding. They come along and so oohh pretty I'll take that one. So the ratio in the store tank was once likely close to 50/50 but everyone bought the males up leaving nice females and a deformed male behind. Long story short you came aong too late.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

I didn't read your last line. Depending on the rest of your fish in the tank a male might be a bit apprehensive about showing color yet, maybe you'll have some luck.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I have two starting to show some red on the dorsal fin...and showing aggression towards each other...dare I hope they might be male?


----------



## ibskiing (Sep 19, 2007)

Did you end up having two males or were all of them females? Your story struck me funny as I had almost the opposite problem, I purchased 5 small ones, no color on any. After a week or two I ended up with 3 males and 2 females. Thought about taking one of two of the males back, but they are really pretty and they don't seem to hassle each other that much. I'll try to post some pics later. Anyway, get ready, these guys are prolific breeders. The two females are constantly holding and I have at least 5 babies in the tank at various stages of growth. The oldest looks to be another female, I'm hoping, she is around 1 1/2". I have one about 1/2" and three about a 1/4". This is a tank that includes large Malawi cichlids and a large featherfin catfish. I have had other pairs breed, but the babies have always been eaten. These little guys are survivors.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

ibskiing said:


> Did you end up having two males or were all of them females? Your story struck me funny as I had almost the opposite problem, I purchased 5 small ones, no color on any. After a week or two I ended up with 3 males and 2 females. Thought about taking one of two of the males back, but they are really pretty and they don't seem to hassle each other that much. I'll try to post some pics later. Anyway, get ready, these guys are prolific breeders. The two females are constantly holding and I have at least 5 babies in the tank at various stages of growth. The oldest looks to be another female, I'm hoping, she is around 1 1/2". I have one about 1/2" and three about a 1/4". This is a tank that includes large Malawi cichlids and a large featherfin catfish. I have had other pairs breed, but the babies have always been eaten. These little guys are survivors.


All females.....just my luck...


----------



## ibskiing (Sep 19, 2007)

You need to go buy some males. I just posted the pics of my three males and one of the babies.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Actually, we are moving, so I just posted a bunch of my fish and tanks for sale....  I'm only keeping my Frontosa, but looking for a 180 or larger, since I'm just going to have one tank!


----------

